# Eastlake Pier



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone know if it's possible to get a kayak in the water at the Eastlake Pier somehow? The water is open there and I would love to go for steelhead tomorrow somewhere. This was posted in the News Herald and I had heard that the water was open there most of the winter because the warm water pumped there. I just need to know where I could get my kayak into the water. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's normally about 6-8 from the deck to the surface of the water. Of course it depends on the weather. This is something I filmed a couple years ago. There is a marina to the east of the breakwall.I would try that as a place to launch not going over the wall.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that area, but did you say tomorrow? The Chagrin is flowing at 1100 cfs right now on the rise. I hate to be negative on ya, but tomorrow would be a real tough day, plus kind of dangerous. Water will be high, and most likely very low visibility.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Headed to Avon lake instead tomorrow to fish the power plant


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> It's normally about 6-8 from the deck to the surface of the water. Of course it depends on the weather. This is something I filmed a couple years ago. There is a marina to the east of the breakwall.I would try that as a place to launch not going over the wall.
> Waves at CEI Breakwall - YouTube


Snakecharmer, those were some waves! What time of year was that? I might possibly wait until Thursday to fish for steelhead and tomorrow go after Northern Pike in a branch of the Cuyahoga tomorrow. As the winds tomorrow will be 17 mph and Thursday less...even with the ice going to drive all the way to Avon Lake power plant I would hate to get out there and not be able to launch my kayak because of high waves.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Kayak, I wouldn't recommend getting out there. It's a north wind witch will be pushing ice towards our side of the lake which mean A lot of floating moving pieces which could easily flip and crush you. You could maybe check out arcola creek and fish inside the estuary from kayak.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Snakecharmer, those were some waves! *What time of year was that?* I might possibly wait until Thursday to fish for steelhead and tomorrow go after Northern Pike in a branch of the Cuyahoga tomorrow. As the winds tomorrow will be 17 mph and Thursday less...even with the ice going to drive all the way to Avon Lake power plant I would hate to get out there and not be able to launch my kayak because of high waves.


End of October.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You have a death wish trying to use that on the lake?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> You have a death wish trying to use that on the lake?


I'm not sure if you know this but kayaking on lake erie is quite common.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm not sure if you know this but kayaking on lake erie is quite common.


Good Luck testing your fate.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Good Luck testing your fate.


They run whitewater rivers in kayaks... a 3 foot roller ain't nothing to those guys...


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Be careful at Avon. I got kicked out by the police last year. Luckily he gave me a warning. A buddy unfortunately wasn't as lucky and got a $250 fine. They have buoyies and no boat signs up.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I went out to Arcola creek this morning. The water was running pretty fast and was stained. There was miniature ice glaciers towards the lake and I ventured out on to them and fished from them. Didn't have any luck with eggs sacs or jig and maggot. I then drove East to Eastlake Power plant and fished the pier. It was brutal North wind. There weren't any waves as the ice is still out in the distance, but it's nice having that warm water to create that opening which is rather large. I then went and finished the day hiking in the woods for antler sheds. No fish today but was a great day to appreciate nature.

Look forward to spring!


----------

